# Oral Glucose



## fma08 (Aug 13, 2008)

One would think that the term Oral, is self-explanatory correct? Well apparently to a county rescue squad, it was not so obvious. I feel sorry for the unresponsive female diabetic they responded to.... At least they knew enough not to give it orally when she was unresponsive. (that leaves 2 places left, and it wasn't the "medically better" choice).... just makes ya step back and think. :huh:


----------



## BossyCow (Aug 13, 2008)

fma08 said:


> One would think that the term Oral, is self-explanatory correct? Well apparently to a county rescue squad, it was not so obvious. I feel sorry for the unresponsive female diabetic they responded to.... At least they knew enough not to give it orally when she was unresponsive. (that leaves 2 places left, and it wasn't the "medically better" choice).... just makes ya step back and think. :huh:



Well....... it would absorb from there.........I guess.......   sigh....


----------



## Epi-do (Aug 13, 2008)

We were having EMS training at work a while back and the topic was diabetics.  One of the other civilians blurted out that if a patient was unresponsive, as a basic he could administer oral glucose "up the butt."  I thought the doc that was doing the training was going to die right then and there.  That particular EMT still hasn't lived that comment down.

Yeah, not something I would ever do.


----------



## reaper (Aug 13, 2008)

Not that i would use oral glucose( have done it with D50), But it is mucous membranes and does absorb the same as the mouth!


----------



## fma08 (Aug 13, 2008)

Epi-do said:


> We were having EMS training at work a while back and the topic was diabetics.  One of the other civilians blurted out that if a patient was unresponsive, as a basic he could administer oral glucose "up the butt."  I thought the doc that was doing the training was going to die right then and there.  That particular EMT still hasn't lived that comment down.
> 
> Yeah, not something I would ever do.




hahaha I don't think they'll ever live it down. "Up the butt" seems like a plausible thing to do with the oral glucose, only that wasn't where they put it either. h34r:


----------



## reaper (Aug 13, 2008)

OHHHH! That is a different story!

They need to be reprimanded for that one!


----------



## Ridryder911 (Aug 13, 2008)

I much rather give it up the "rectal vault" than have the patient seize or worse.. die. 

R/r 911


----------



## Onceamedic (Aug 13, 2008)

Nothing wrong with placing an unresponsive patient on his/her side and administering glucose orally into the dependent cheek. (for those that can't or are not allowed to get a line)


----------



## reaper (Aug 13, 2008)

Rid,

I think he's trying to say that they put it in the other "vault"!


----------



## Jon (Aug 13, 2008)

Doctor, Doctor... Everything... he puts up his nose....


----------



## daedalus (Aug 13, 2008)

reaper said:


> Rid,
> 
> I think he's trying to say that they put it in the other "vault"!



I would...hope...no one is or was suggesting a...gentital route for administration...I am kind of getting that vibe from the OP.

Im terribly sorry.


----------



## fma08 (Aug 13, 2008)

I'll just clear it up right now, yes, it was a genital route, and it was unfortunately a true story.


----------



## reaper (Aug 13, 2008)

So were they reprimanded? Since no course will teach that, it is way outside the standard of care!


----------



## fma08 (Aug 14, 2008)

I haven't heard yet what happened after that. I will let you know for sure if/when I do.


----------



## Sasha (Jan 12, 2009)

Update? Did they get fired?


----------



## fma08 (Jan 13, 2009)

Don't know, I'm not working anymore thanks to school... bring it up with tydek, he's still working there. He ought to be able to find out what the deal is... they probably didn't cuz it's rural enough they need the volunteers


----------

